# Spessart Bike Marathon



## HansH (18. Januar 2004)

Hey,

bei der Anmeldung für den Spessart Bike Marathon gibt es die Auswahl zwischen Elite, Leistungssportler und Hobby, kreuzt man da, wenn man biken ambitioniert betreibt, Leistungssportler oder Hobby an ? Kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden...
Frage ist ernst gemeint, nicht dass ich da dann in der falschen Wertung fahre.


----------



## Forest (18. Januar 2004)

Ich glaube, das hat nix mit irgendeiner Wertung od. Klasseneinteilung zu tun.
Frammersbach ist einer der wenigen Rennen mit über 1000 Startern und OHNE Startblocks.
Schätze, die halten sich die Option offen, die Leute dadurch in drei Zonen zu unterteilen. Also nur für die Startaufstellung.

Forest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (18. Januar 2004)

wie isn da die www seite
weil is ja gleich bei mir und werd auf jedenfall auch dabei sein


----------



## Forest (18. Januar 2004)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> wie isn da die www seite
> weil is ja gleich bei mir und werd auf jedenfall auch dabei sein



http://www.spessart-bike.de/ 

Frammersbach *musst*  Du mal erlebt haben. Es ist schlichtweg DER Marathon in Deutschland. Nirgends wird so viel Stimmung geboten wie da   Mir wird schon wieder ganz warm um's Sportlerherz das aber noch ganz schön trainiert werden muß bis zum 16.Mai   

Gruß

Forest


----------



## SteffenScott (18. Januar 2004)

letztes jahr gings nich weil ich da bewerbungsgespräch hatte in dem betrieb wo ich jetzt arbeite
aber letztes jahr wars ja ne schlammschlacht
war nur in wombach und das war genial


----------



## HansH (18. Januar 2004)

Ok, dann wird das schon klappen, habe die Anmeldung vor einer halben Stunde fertig gemacht, kommt gleich morgen früh in den Briefkasten.


----------



## skyder (19. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

auch Ich kann hier nur zustimmen; Frammersbach ist wirklich top. Trotzdem etwas Eigenwerbung:

10. Albstadt LBS Bike Marathon; 16.07 bis 17.07.2004

86 KM, 1600 Höhenmeter; über 6000 Zuschauer auf der STRECKE, bei jedem Wetter TOP  Stimmung; alles auf einer Runde rund um Albstadt.

2 Tage Party mit Livebands; quasi das Stadtfest von Albstadt.

Info´s: www.albstadtbikemarathon.de

Gruß


----------



## Hugo (19. Januar 2004)

nich mit frammersbach vergleichbar...6000 leute grüöhlen da allein im grabig rum was dazu führt dass jeder der zum ersten ma mitfährt sich total verausgabt....aber es is sooooooooooooo geil

selbst die letztjährige schlammschlacht war supergenial auch wenns nich wirklich gut für mich lief...war einfach geil und werd dieses jahr auch 100%ig mitfahrn.

an die leute die frammersbach fahrn wollen...besteht evtl. das interesse daran 2-3 wochen vorher die strecke ma abzufahrn?


----------



## HansH (19. Januar 2004)

Also hätte ja Lust die Strecke abzufahren, is aber ein bißchen blöd aus Hannover deswegen extra anzureisen...


----------



## SteffenScott (19. Januar 2004)

klat hät ich bock sind von mir aus ca. 40km bis frammersbach


----------



## tboy0709 (19. Januar 2004)

Hallo auch ich werde in Frammersbach teilnehmen das muß wohl einfach nur genial sein wenn alle da stehen und dich die 20% Steigung hoch schreien.

@ Hugo wegen Strecke abfahren sag nochmal bescheid ich hätte intresse daran.

P.S. hab mal angefragt bei der Rennleitung wegen Hobby und Leistungssportler als Antwort hab ich bekommen. 

Hobbyfahrer sitzen ein- zweimal mal die Woche auf dem Bike.
Leistungsklasse sollten sehr durchtrainiert sein.

Naja das hilft mir jetzt zwar auch nicht weiter aber ich werde mich in die Leistungsportlerklasse melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (19. Januar 2004)

werd ich auch machen ,denn elite bin ich nich und poser fahren hier genug rum mit dicken bikes die echt in die hobbyklasse gehören,also so schlecht bin ich auch nich


----------



## HansH (19. Januar 2004)

Ja, Leistungssportler hab ich auch angekreuzt, mehr als 2mal die Woche biken mach ich dann doch.
Wegen Strecke abfahren könnt ihr doch mal Bescheid sagen, mal gucken was sich machen lässt.


----------



## Hugo (19. Januar 2004)

ja is okay...

wegen leisuntgsklassen isses echt wurscht...geht denen nur wie oben schon erwähnt darum dass recht zu haben die stars eben schön nach vorne zu schieben...das starterfeld is aber halt auch geil...

also wegen strecke abfahrn....wer von euch kennt denn die strecke schon? ich persöhnl. bin sie zwar schon gefahrn würde mir aber nicht zutraun sie zu führen, wär vielleicht ganz gut wenn jemand dazu ne karte hätte oder wenn er die strecke eben gut genug kennt sie auch ohne schilder zu finden.

es wird vom veranstallter aber auch ne geführte "streckenbesichtigung" vorher unternommen, sollten dann eben die ibc-seighseeing-tour nicht am selben tag vornehmen

ich she grad dass man auf deren homepage ne karte mit eingezeichneter strecke sehn kann( http://www.spessart-bike.de/Marathon/Strecke/60__120_km/60__120_km.html )....eigentlich müsste das reichen um sich zurecht zu finden, wenn jemand von euch die passende karte auf papier hätte, oder ne karte online findet mit höherer auflösung sollte das kein problem sein, die markannten punkte findet man eh wieder...wobei wenn die sonne scheint wird das wohl alles anders aussehn*gg*

naja, ich setz euch ma alle in ne liste mit dem titel "frammersbach" und versuch euch auf dem laufenen zu halten wenns denn aktuell wird...würde als terminvorschlag eben ende april ansetzen, vermutlich samstag, wobei der sonntag nach der offiziellen tour vielleicht praktisch wär...mit bissi glück könnt man deren reifenspuren noch sehn


----------



## Blauer Sauser (20. Januar 2004)

@Hugo,

nimm mich auch mit auf die Liste. Frammersbach war letztes Jahr mein aller erster Marathon. Würde gerne mit euch ne Besichtigung machen.


----------



## tboy0709 (20. Januar 2004)

Hallo Hugo wir treffen uns ja am Donnerstag zum Stammtisch da können wir dann auch nochmal quatschen. Von uns finden sich bestimmt noch mehr die die Strecke vorher mal abfahren wollen, ich denke Barracuda, Google usw sind dann auch dabei. Ich bring sowieso infos über alle montan gelisteten Maras bei uns in der Nähe mit.
Soll ja ein Thema werden auf dem Tagesplan am Donnerstag da doch recht froßes Interesse daran besteht. 

Also bis denne 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## XTR (20. Januar 2004)

Hi,
nachdem ich ketztes jahr meinen 1. Marathon gefahren bin (Hegau-Bikemarathon) will ich diese Jahr auf jeden fall mehrere fahren. Aber wo ist den dieses Frammersbach? Würd mich interessieren, wei weit man von Stuttgart aus dahin fährt.
Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Sauser (20. Januar 2004)

Frammersbach liegt etwa 50km nordwestlich von Würzburg/Unterfranken!
Fährst auf die A81 Richtung Norden bis Autobahdreieck Würzburg-West, dann A3 bis Ausfahrt Marktheidenfeld, dann Lohr, dann Frammersbach


----------



## Hugo (20. Januar 2004)

oder an darmstadt vorbei die a5 rauf bis frankfurt und dann die a3 runter....von stuttgart aus isses aber schon n stück, andererseits lohnts sich...is wirklich einer der besten marathons deutschlands....die stimmung is einmalig, und zwar wirklich einmalig, das starterfeld is der hammer(letztes jahr karl platt und co) und die organisation is beispielhaft

@tboy
is okay, sehn uns ja dann am donnerstag und können dann das weitere besprechen..
@BS hab dich auf die liste gesetzt..wenns was konkretes gibt erfährst dus rechtzeitig


----------



## Google (22. Januar 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Von uns finden sich bestimmt noch mehr die die Strecke vorher mal abfahren wollen, ich denke Barracuda, Google usw sind dann auch dabei. Ich bring sowieso infos über alle montan gelisteten Maras bei uns in der Nähe mit.



Genau !! Die Strecke mit abfahren werde ich auf alle Fälle  .

Und obwohl ich bislang noch nie en Marathon migefahren bin, ich wegen meiner kurzen Praxiserfahrung technisch und konditionell noch nicht da bin wo ich gerne sein will, ich eigentlich mit was Kleinen anfangen wollte, habt Ihr und andere mich jetzt so heiß auf  Frammersbach gemacht, daß ich mir genau diesen Mara als Ziel 2004 setzen werde.....Schaun wir mal...Wenn der läuft, mache ich vielleicht noch ein, zwei andere mit.

Hochmotiviert stecke ich geistig schon in der Vorbereitung drin und werde mein Trainingspensum, soweit es meine Familie erlaubt, erhöhen müssen. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir heuteabend ein paar Tipps für ne richtige Vorbereitung geben (Trainingsplan ??). Ich denke man muß jetzt schon anfangen ? Oder ?

Übrigens werde ich mich auch als Leistungssporteler anmelden. Bin in der Regel dreimal in der Woche unterwegs, hoffentlich bald noch en bissi mehr und hab keine Lust, von "wirklichen Hobbybikern" aufgehalten zu werden. 

Gibts eigentlich auch ne Unterscheidung in Altersklassen ?? Mit meinen 38 Lenzen bin ich eben nicht mehr ganz so spritzig ( leider, leider ........warum hats mich nicht schon früher gepackt !!!   ). Wüßte aber schon gerne im Vergleich zu Gleichaltrigen wo ich stehe....Ich glaub da muß ich mich nicht verstecken...

 Bla, Bla ....Obs jemand wissen wollte ??  Jedenfalls freue ich mich auf unseren Stammtisch wo wir alles besprechen...

Mal schauen wer sich im Thread noch alles zur Besichtigung anmeldet.

Grüzi Google


----------



## tboy0709 (22. Januar 2004)

Ja es gibt auch ne Unterscheidung der Altersklasse, muß ja. Ich bring heut Abend ja die Anmeldung mit da sind die Altersklassen auch dabei.

Naja also ich denke zumindest für die beiden Langdistanzen werden sich wohl kaum "wirkliche Hobbybiker", so wie Du es meinst, eingetragen haben. Da weiß wohl zumindest der Großteil was er macht und was da Sache ist und glaub mir da sind bei weitem keine Schlechten Leute dabei


----------



## Google (22. Januar 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja also ich denke zumindest für die beiden Langdistanzen werden sich wohl kaum "wirkliche Hobbybiker", so wie Du es meinst, eingetragen haben. Da weiß wohl zumindest der Großteil was er macht und was da Sache ist und glaub mir da sind bei weitem keine Schlechten Leute dabei



Ich wollt mich eigentlich beim 60er melden...Soll ich es jetzt lieber lassen ?

Als letzter in Ziel kommen will ich jedenfalls nicht ( Ich hoffe ich erreiche es !!  )


----------



## tboy0709 (22. Januar 2004)

Nein Du kannst Dich ruhig beim 60er melden. Du wirst auch bestimmt nicht der letzte sein der ins Ziel kommt es gibt immer langsamere so wie auch schnellere leider   
Ich meinte nur das diejenigen die die größeren Distanzen fahren wohl auch schon länger fahren und wissen das Sie das schaffen und in dem Sinne keine reinen Hobbybiker sind die jetzt einfach mal nur so fahren. Ein bischen Ausdauer und Kraft gehört schon dazu um ne Strecke wie die mit Renntempo zu fahren. 

Aber ich denke bis Mai schaffste das alle mal in Form dafür zu sein. Und selbst wenn de als letzter Deiner klasse ankommen würdest isses immer noch ein geiles gefühl es geschafft zu haben.


----------



## Barracuda_de (23. Januar 2004)

@all and [email protected]

Sarch, kann bestimmt eine Führung machen, der war da auch schon 2-3 mal dabei und wohnt nicht alzu weit weg. Erkennt zumindest die wirklich wichtigen Passagen. Würde die Besichtigung übrigens auch gerne Mitfahren, Rennen weis ich noch nicht.

Ciao


----------



## GroßerNagus (23. Januar 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja also ich denke zumindest für die beiden Langdistanzen werden sich wohl kaum "wirkliche Hobbybiker", so wie Du es meinst, eingetragen haben. Da weiß wohl zumindest der Großteil was er macht und was da Sache ist und glaub mir da sind bei weitem keine Schlechten Leute dabei



Ich fahr da diesmal zum 4. Mal mit. Glaubt mir, da fahrn genug mit, denen Du ansiehst, dass sie nach 25 km vom Rad kippen.

Selbst als ich 2002 die 120 gefahrn bin. Da habe ich mich mit so einem unterhalten. Der ist in der Rheinebene mal 100 km gefahrn und meinte, er werde die letzten 20 km auch noch schaffen.

Den habe ich dann nicht mehr gesehn...

Die Veranstaltung ist natürlich die beste, bei der ich je angetreten bin


----------



## Google (26. Januar 2004)

Also die offizielle Streckenbesichtigung ist am 8. Mai. Wenn wir Sonntags am 9. unsere eigene Besichtigungstour machen, ist es noch genau 1 Woche bis zum Mara.....

@ Hugo @ Willst Du diesen Termin festmachen ??

Falls wir den Sonntag fahren, ist das dann auch zugleich auch meine letzte Tour vor den Mara...Bissi Relaxing vor der Schlacht UUUAAAAHHH!!!!   

Wüsste schon gerne unseren fest ausgemachten  Termin, damit ich mir den Tag freihalten kann.

Google


----------



## Ippie (27. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

mit dem 9. Mai als Besichtigungstermin bin ich einverstanden. Wir brauchen nur den passenden Guide dafür. 
Ich bin schon ganz heiß auf den 16. Mai. Ich werde mich ebenfalls als Leistungssportler anmelden. Also wir sehen uns

Ippie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (27. Januar 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mit dem 9. Mai als Besichtigungstermin bin ich einverstanden. Wir brauchen nur den passenden Guide dafür.
> Ich bin schon ganz heiß auf den 16. Mai. Ich werde mich ebenfalls als Leistungssportler anmelden. Also wir sehen uns
> ...




ja is okay...dann is der 9.5 der offizielle ibc-besichtigungstermin.....aber nicht zu sehr an die große glocke hängen...weiss ncih ob dsa so gut is wenn wir da mi 100 mann anrücken

treffpunkt machen wir dann noch genau aus, würd von der uhrzeit her sagen schon recht früh...spät. 9 uhr....da wir die strecke "nur beichtigen" werden wir n bischen länger brauchen, und hab keine lustda bis abends auf der strecke rum zu fallen

vorneweg....helmpflicht! weil ne woche später besteht sie auch und nehmt euch was zu futtern mit....wir müssen mit min. 4 stunden rechnen und ne woche vorm offiziellen rennen wirds noch keine verpflegungstationen geben,....also cornys oder bananen oder ihr wisst schon was....

nochwas....wenn jemand vor hat neues material anzuschaffen sollte ers vorher schon ma gefahrn haben.....nicht dass wir oder DU dann im rennen von ner rasselnden schaltung oder ähnl. ausgebremst wirst....eigentlich versteht sich das alles von selbst aber wills eben nochma sagen um auf nummer sicher zu gehn


----------



## Google (28. Januar 2004)

Ok. Termin und Uhrzeit wären für mich gebongt !! Ich hoff mal nur , daß die Strecke nach der offiziellen Besichtigung nicht gesperrt wird    

Google


----------



## Google (29. Januar 2004)

Ich muß mich nochmal melden...

Wenn es jemanden oder einige gäbe, die die Strecke vom Mara öfters fahren, könnte man doch öfters die Tour vorab machen ?? Man könnte sich noch (um einiges !!!) besser einstellen.   

Ansonsten hätte ich Interesse die Strecke auch schon früher mit Karte zu erkunden und mehrmals abzufahrn. Spricht doch eigentlich alles dafür ??? Oder ? 

Übrigens hab ich mich heute angemeldet: 60 Km, als Leistungssportler.

Google


----------



## Forest (1. Februar 2004)

Hab' heute noch einige Fotos von Frammersbach '03 entdeckt. Bei dem Rennen bin ich leider vorzeitig ausgeschieden   , was wenigstens den Vorteil hatte, dass ich ein paar Bilder am stimmungsträchtigen legendären "Grabig" machen konnte.
Was sich da abspielt treibt einem die Gänsehaut auf den Rücken und die Tränen in die Augen.
Die sind schon der Hammer, diese Frammersbacher   

Das Dumme ist nur: Das ganze gibt es nur einmal im Jahr   

Forest


----------



## SteffenScott (1. Februar 2004)

och hoffe mal das dieses jahr das wetter so wird wie letztes jahr in wombach das war genial,nur etwas viel staub


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. Februar 2004)

Hi @all!

Hier sind ja alle ganz begeistert von Frammersbach. Ich will/wollte da eigentlich dieses Jahr auch hin, aber als ich das Startgeld gesehen hab  ! Ist die Veranstaltung wirklich so gut, daß sie 45  wert ist? Selbst Willingen kostet weniger!


----------



## Hugo (4. Februar 2004)

kannst willingen auch nich mit frammersbach vergleichen...das eine is n massenauflauf das andere der beste marathon deutschlands....leute die frammersbach kennen wissen in welcher reihenfolge ich das meine

ob das jetz 45 wert is? hmmm...weiss net, aber es gibt die möglichkeit sich nach zu melden...kostet dann 35e bekommst aber kein trikot...weiss nich ob ich das hier erzählen sollte, is aber so....einfach samstag zum festzelt kommen und dich nachmelden


----------



## Forest (4. Februar 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ...ob das jetz 45â¬ wert is? hmmm...weiss net, aber es gibt die mÃ¶glichkeit sich nach zu melden...kostet dann 35e bekommst aber kein trikot...weiss nich ob ich das hier erzÃ¤hlen sollte, is aber so....einfach samstag zum festzelt kommen und dich nachmelden



Das war aber letztes Jahr eher eine NotlÃ¶sung. Die hatten plÃ¶tzlich mehr Nachmeldungen als Trikots und da haben sie fairerweise einfach â¬10,- nachgelassen.
Im Ãbrigen: 10 Euro mehr od. weniger Startgeld: Spielt das denn so eine groÃe Rolle? Wir geben doch fÃ¼r den Bikesport eh einen Batzen Geld aus, oder? Bei Bikes im Gegenwert von 1500 bis 3000 Euro (nur mal so geschÃ¤tzt) sollten auch â¬45,- drin sein um die SchÃ¤tzchen ordendlich auszufÃ¼hren   

Forest


----------



## Forest (4. Februar 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ...ob das jetz 45â¬ wert is? hmmm...weiss net, aber es gibt die mÃ¶glichkeit sich nach zu melden...kostet dann 35e bekommst aber kein trikot...weiss nich ob ich das hier erzÃ¤hlen sollte, is aber so....einfach samstag zum festzelt kommen und dich nachmelden



Das war aber letztes Jahr eher eine NotlÃ¶sung. Die hatten plÃ¶tzlich mehr Nachmeldungen als Trikots und da haben sie fairerweise einfach â¬10,- nachgelassen.
Im Ãbrigen: 10 Euro mehr od. weniger Startgeld: Spielt das denn so eine groÃe Rolle? Wir geben doch fÃ¼r den Bikesport eh einen Batzen Geld aus, oder? Bei Bikes im Gegenwert von 1500 bis 3000 Euro (nur mal so geschÃ¤tzt) sollten auch â¬45,- drin sein um die SchÃ¤tzchen ordendlich auszufÃ¼hren   

Forest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (4. Februar 2004)

10 euro mehr oder weniger.... naja, vielleicht sind 45 euro nicht viel geld, aber wenn man in der saison an 10 marathons teilnimmt..... kann sich ja jeder ausrechnen. und wenn es dann jedes mal n trikot gibt, dann hat man am ende vom jahr n kleiderschrank voll trikots! ich hab letztes jahr jemanden bei seinem 38. !! rtf- marathon getroffen, er muss sich die nächsten 10 jahre bestimmt keine bike- oberbekleidung mehr kaufen......
ich fände es echt besser wenn man wählen könnte: 25 euro ohne trikot, 45 mit! 
ok, startgeld hin oder her, wir sehen uns in frammersbach, bis dann

mm


----------



## Spessart-Biker (14. Februar 2004)

moin - 
so wie es ausschaut haben sich die veranstalter dazu überreden lassen doch noch einen minimarathon für den spessart-bike anzubieten - neu ist jetzt die 33 km strecke mit gut 960 hm und 20 euronen startgeld - ich glaube langsam wirds ziemlich voll im spessart


----------



## Blauer Sauser (4. Mai 2004)

THREAD UP!!!

So, noch 1 1/2 Wochen bis zum Rennen

@ Hugo, steht der Termin noch für die Streckenbesichtigung?


----------



## Arnoud (5. Mai 2004)

Es wird auch mein erstes mmahl in Frammersbach (komme aus Holland).Gibt es eine passende Reifen wahl sowohl für schlechtes als für gutes Wetter?


----------



## Hugo (5. Mai 2004)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:
			
		

> THREAD UP!!!
> 
> So, noch 1 1/2 Wochen bis zum Rennen
> 
> @ Hugo, steht der Termin noch für die Streckenbesichtigung?




das is leider alles unter die räder gekommen.
macht nix, am samstag um 13:00 is ofizielle streckenbesichtigung und da werden auch enige von uns am start sein

ich hoff jetz blos dass das neue schaltwerk bis dahin da is, und das um gottes willen das wetter mitspielt!!!

@reifenwahl
fahr das womit du immer fährst, is n durchwachsener untergrund, von teer bis schlamm is alles dabei


----------



## Forest (5. Mai 2004)

Arnoud schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird auch mein erstes mmahl in Frammersbach (komme aus Holland).Gibt es eine passende Reifen wahl sowohl für schlechtes als für gutes Wetter?



Hallo Arnoud,

wenn's wie letztes Jahr die ganze Woche vorher regnet kannst Du gar nicht genug Stollen haben. Ist dann eine einzige Schlamm-Schlacht.
War aber hoffentlich die Ausnahme...
Wenn's trocken ist funktioniert auch ein schneller Pneu mit weniger Profil.

Forest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poppei (5. Mai 2004)

Hi !
Wißt ihr ob eine 26 Zoll Pflicht besteht, oder kann man auch die 33km mit einem Trekking Rad, sprich 28 Zoll biken. habe dazu keine Infos auf der Seite gefunden.
Hab schließlich meinen Dad dazu überrden können, die kleine Runde zu fahren.

Thanx schonmal


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2004)

hallo !

kann mir nochmal jemand ein paar tipps bezüglich der downhills auf der strecke geben ?
habe nämlich meine freundin für die 33 km angemeldet und jetzt kriegt sie kalte füße, weil es einige trails auch bei den 33 km runtergeht. laut höhenprofil auch relativ steil.

wie sieht es eigentlich mit der offiziellen streckenbesichtigung aus ?
welches tempo wird denn da angeschlagen ?

überlege mir, am samstag mit freundin mal locker mitzufahren, um ihr die ängste hoffentlich zu nehmen


----------



## jsweet (7. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

denke morgen ist moderates Tempo angesagt ...

aber ihr solltet die fettesten Stollen die ihr habt rausholen, hier in der Gegend regnets schon 2 Tage ohne Pause...

Bis morgen! Und danach..


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2004)

wir werden wohl wie die meisten anderen bei dem shit wetter auf die tour morgen verzichten.

hoffen wir mal, dass es bis zum rennen besser wird ....


----------



## iglg (7. Mai 2004)

HansH schrieb:
			
		

> Also hätte ja Lust die Strecke abzufahren, is aber ein bißchen blöd aus Hannover deswegen extra anzureisen...



Vorher abfahren ist vielleicht wirklich aufwendig, aber der Marathon ist jeden Aufwand wert.

Also tu es !! Ich bin letztes Jahr extra aus Lüneburg angereist (noch über 120 km mehr ).

Aber es lohnt sich : Marathon und Rahmenprogramm von einer engagierten und motivierten Region.

Am Grabig, einer engen Straße, die unvermutet nach einer Rechtskurve auftaucht, stehen Hunderte und bilden ein Spalier. Tour-Feeling für MTBler!

Leider (auf eine Art) feiern wir die Konfirmation meiner Tochter an diesem Wochenende. - Sonst wäre ich sicher wieder dabei.


----------

